# Rock Mechanics for underground mining



## GeoOo (23 يناير 2010)

Rock Mechanics for underground mining

Third edition​
B. H. G. Brady
Emeritus Professor, The University of Western Australia, and Consulting
Engineer, Montville, Queensland, Australia
E. T. Brown
Emeritus Professor, The University of Queensland, and Senior Consultant,
Golder Associates Pty Ltd, Brisbane, Australia
KLUWER ACADEMIC PUBLISHERS
NEW YORK, BOSTON, DORDRECHT, LONDON, MOSCOW
eBook ISBN: 1-4020-2116-X
Print ISBN: 1-4020-2064-3
©2005 Springer Science + Business Media, Inc.
Print ©1985, 1993, 2004 B.H.G. Brady and E.T. Brown
All rights reserved
No part of this eBook may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic,
mechanical, recording, or otherwise, without written consent from the Publisher
Created in the United States of America


Download
//http://www.zshare.net/download/715804444fd67dba

​


----------

